# Choix Ipad retina



## Sinoya (28 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaite faire lacquisition d'un Ipad a moins de 400 mais y a trop de choix, donc je ne sais pas du tout le quel choisir.

Je suis tombé sur celui-ci Apple iPad Retina blanc 9,7" LED 16 Go WiFi - Fnac.com - Tablette tactile

Qu'en pensez vous ?

Son usage sera principalement pour internet et quelque petit jeux

Merci


----------



## Loscyde (28 Mars 2014)

Trop de choix pour un iPad ? La gamme est pourtant tout ce qu'il y a de plus réduit !

Si tu veux partir sur un écran 9,7 pouces, tu as deux possibilités : iPad 4 ou iPad Air. À savoir que l'iPad 4 n'est disponible que pour le modèle 16 Go. (c'est le modèle que tu proposes là.)
Sa principale différence par rapport à l'iPad Air, c'est le poids et la taille. L'iPad Air est en effet plus mince, plus léger, et ses bords sont raccourcis sur les deux côtés les plus longs. (Il est aussi un peu plus puissant puisqu'il a un meilleur processeur, ce qui peut être pas mal selon les jeux.)

Donc bref, le modèle que tu as là est tout de même une bonne idée, mais j'attirerai ton attention sur un point avant que tu prennes ta décision : 16 Go, c'est très peu. Une fois qu'on a retiré le système, il ne reste plus que 12-13 Go de libres.
Concrètement, tu ne pourras pas stocker énormément de jeux sur ton iPad.
Par sécurité, tu pourrais opter pour 32 Go, mais dans ce cas-là, il faut choisir l'iPad Air.

Donc c'est à toi de faire un calcul coût/avantage et de voir si cet iPad 4 à 400&#8364; te suffira.


----------



## Sinoya (29 Mars 2014)

J'y connais rien en tablette donc pour moi y a trop de choix 

L'ipad air est très cher, surtout le modèle 32GO

Mais il y a pas de modèle 9.7" retina en 32g il existe qu'en mini, raah ça fera mal a mon budget :s

Suffit au pire des cas de prendre un jeux le finir et le désinstallé avec le modèle 16GO non ?


----------



## Loscyde (29 Mars 2014)

Sinoya a dit:


> Mais il y a pas de modèle 9.7" retina en 32g il existe qu'en mini, raah ça fera mal a mon budget :s



L'iPad Air a l'écran Rétina hein ! ^^


Évidemment si tu ne peux pas te permettre d'aller au-delà de 400&#8364;, prends le modèle dont tu as mis le lien dans le premier post. Après, ça dépendra de la taille des jeux que tu mettras dessus, mais effectivement, avec 16 Go, tu auras certainement besoin au bout d'un moment de supprimer des applis pour en mettre d'autres.
(Bon si tu ne mets pas du tout de musique/photo/vidéo, tu devrais tout de même pouvoir stocker quelques jeux. Et puis de toute façon, dans les faits, on ne les utilise jamais tous en même temps, et il y en a auxquels on ne touche jamais. Le seul truc qui peut être ennuyeux, c'est que si on supprime l'appli, on perd sa sauvegarde, au cas où on voudrait poursuivre plus tard.)


----------



## Sinoya (29 Mars 2014)

Oui oui je sais que l'ipad Air a l'écran rétina, j'ai mal tourner ma phrase 

En gros l'ipad air et bien trop cher contrairement au autre 

Je vais donc me tourner sur celle que j'ai choisi plus haut, je stock pas trop de photo/vidéo, ça sera vraiment juste pour les jeux et internet

Merci à toi !


----------



## MaitreYODA (29 Mars 2014)

Salut, tu devrais pouvoir trouver des ipad 4 retina en 32Go sur des sites d'e-commerce ou autre mais c'est vrai qu'il y' en a plus chez apple.

Perso je te conseillerais le mini retina en 32 go comme ça tu peux mettre beaucoup de jeux et en plus de cela il est plus "maniable" que le Air.


----------



## Sinoya (29 Mars 2014)

Le mini rétina et trop "petit" a mon gout


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mars 2014)

Donc finalement, tu nous explique que tu n'as pas de choix:

Le mini est trop petit
L'iPad air est trop cher

Donc pourquoi nous dire qu'il y a trop de choix, étant donné que ton choix ne se résume qu'à un ipad 4 16 Go... J'ai du mal à comprendre la question, quand il n'y a au''une seule réponse possible...


----------

